# DLL-Hacking - Bräuchte mal Hilfe...



## Seijuro (22. August 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich ein Anhänger des MOD-Musikformats bin, möchte ich für das Programm "RPG Maker 2000", welches nur MIDI unterstützt, einen MOD-Patch schreiben. Jemand vor mir, namens Ineluki, hat es bereits hinbekommen, einen MP3-Patch zu machen, der über Umwege doch recht gut funktioniert (Siehe Anleitung: 





> 3. im Soundverzeichnis eine textdatei schreiben in der form
> irgendeinname.link.wav
> inhalt: relativer pfad zu der mp3 datei mit dateinamen
> z.B. ..\MP3\test.mp3 falls die mp3 im spielordner im verzeichnis mp3 steht


)

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass man - so glaube ich - für das Abspielen von MOD(Oder verwandten Typen wie XM, S3M etc) eine extra Library in den Source Code einbinden muss (Das Programm ist jedoch nicht Open Source, aber Freeware), denke ich dennoch, dass sowas technisch eigentlich möglich sein müsste.
Ich habe nicht sehr viel Erfahrung in Sachen Programmierung(Kann nur recht oberflächlich Delphi, aber wirklich mit mehr "inneren" Sachen habe ich mich nie beschäftigt), weiss daher auch nicht so recht, in welches Forum das gehört, habe es halt mal hier geschrieben.

Weiterhin habe ich mir mit dem Resource Hacker(Welcher nebst anderen Resource-Hacking + Hex Editoren die einzige Möglichkeit ist, etwas zu verändern) die "Harmony.dll", wahrscheinlich die essenziellste Datei für das Programm, mit der veränderten Harmony.dll von Inelukis Mp3-Patch verglichen, und ein paar Notizen gemacht - die wahrscheinlich aber sowieso nicht von grossem Nutzen sein werden.



> Die folgende Änderung halte ich für eine der essenziellsten, damit der MP3-Patch funktioniert, habe allerdings keine Ahnung,
> nach welchem Prinzip ich die Originaldatei für einen MOD-Patch ändern kann.
> 
> ORIGINAL HARMONY: (RCDATA, PACKAGEINFO)
> ...



Mein Hauptanliegen müsste also klar sein - 
1. Gibt es einen Weg, diese Unterstützung über reine DLL-Modifikation da reinzukriegen, und wenn ja,
2. Habe ich leider keine Ahnung, wie ich anfangen sollte, oder ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, dass ich mich darum bemühe, da ich wie gesagt nicht ALLZUVIEL Ahnung von derart internen Sachen habe. Da der Autor des MP3 Patches im Moment leider nicht erreichbar ist, habe ich auch keine Möglichkeit, ihn um Rat zu bitten, also werde ich es einmal hier probieren.
Hätte, sofern es geht, also jemand eine Idee, wie ich das realisieren könnte?

Grosses Danke im Voraus,
Seijuro


----------



## INeluki (30. April 2003)

ich bin jener Ineluki, welcher den mp3 patch geschrieben hat ...

setz dich doch mal wenn du moechtest mit mir unter

indikator@hotmail.com (email/msn) oder icq 106017319 in verbindung

sicher kann ich vieles was dich verwunderte aufklaehren ^^

Gruss Ineluki


----------

